# How was your commute today



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

Guys thought it owuld be cool to put a how was your commute thread

Just a note about your daily commute and how it went today, weather etc

So here goes

Good commute today, head wind keeping me back but all in all a great effort after the MAD ride on sunday which tool alot out of me


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice ride in this morning. It was around 45 degrees and was a little foggy so it made it kind of cooler than I thought it was going to be.

While coming in I had some random thoughts.

It won't be long until the lighting will be perfect to take pictures on the way in. Right now it is still dark at 6:15.

My legs were tired this morning but my knee doesn't hurt anymore.

I now have numerous rides on my Brooks saddle. I like it but don't love it.

The raw oysters last night were great.


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

*Is the winter never gonna end?*

Snow and subzero temp. Didn't have the courage to take the winter bike back from the basement... :mad2:


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

good. no rain. not hit by a car. 
1 mile. 73 F or so. little wind. dark.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

bigrider said:


> The *raw* oysters last night were great.


... is there any other way to eat oysters?????

philippe


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

philippec said:


> ... is there any other way to eat oysters?????
> 
> philippe



There are other ways but only for those that can't appreciate fine cuisine. Man would I love to cruise France along with you and get taught real lessons on fine food.


----------



## mass_biker (Mar 26, 2002)

*Easy in/easy out*

40 degrees and heavily misting here in Boston, MA. Towed my kid to daycare in the trailer, dropped him off, and then zipped along the river to work here in the Financial District. Door to door is somewhere around 4ish miles I would guess but on my commuter/fixed gear/panniered/tow machine I'm not aiming to set any land speed records. Foul(er) weather is forecasted for tomorrow - hopefully it holds off for the return trip tonight.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

mass_biker said:


> 40 degrees and heavily misting here in Boston, MA. Towed my kid to daycare in the trailer, dropped him off, and then zipped along the river to work here in the Financial District. Door to door is somewhere around 4ish miles I would guess but on my commuter/fixed gear/panniered/tow machine I'm not aiming to set any land speed records. Foul(er) weather is forecasted for tomorrow - hopefully it holds off for the return trip tonight.



Do you leave the trailer at the daycare? Which side of the river do you live on? Do you ride paths, roads, or combinations?


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Clear and crisp this morning. I started 10 minutes late, and rode slowly the whole way, but guests are coming into twn, so it was ride today, or wait until next week. My feet are still cold, but it was still better than driving.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

And what kind of trailer are you haulin'? What do you do during bad weather? Do you take the kid in the cold or rain? I'm probably going to copy your process when my daughter starts preschool in the fall. Tow her to school, lock the trailer and ride to work.



mass_biker said:


> 40 degrees and heavily misting here in Boston, MA. Towed my kid to daycare in the trailer, dropped him off, and then zipped along the river to work here in the Financial District. Door to door is somewhere around 4ish miles I would guess but on my commuter/fixed gear/panniered/tow machine I'm not aiming to set any land speed records. Foul(er) weather is forecasted for tomorrow - hopefully it holds off for the return trip tonight.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Nice*

Low 40's here in Hartford, cloudy and little wind (been a lot of wind lately). Expecting upper 50's this afternoon, but rain tomorrow, so I'll be back on the heavier fendered bike. It's been fun zipping along on the stripped-down fixie this week. Makes it easier to pretend I'm fast (I know I'm not).


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

63 degrees in Ewa Beach, HI this morning, light NNE winds, no car issues heading to the MUT, no ice heads sleeping on the MUT, joggers stayed to the right, and now I am showered and having my morning coffee. It is 0555 here.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

65 degrees. sunrise. switched out 23s for 32 cross tires due to construction. much better. 
going for a ride at lunch.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Some tool yelled and honked at me while I was coming home for lunch. Very unusual. 

Good lunch though.


----------



## JAYS (Sep 19, 2005)

This moring was 42F and in SE WI we got about 2" of rain.
Completely soaked, I-pod died hands froze, but had a great smile on my face
when came into work.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Seattle + no rain = unusual, but nice.

Plus, nobody honked or tried to kill me.

But it was cold and I underdressed.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

I love that this thread was created today. Thanks craigd. Funny because I enjoyed my commute today and came to RBR thinking about posting about it.

================

Great rainy day commute. Gotta say, now that I'm outfitted (beater rain bike with fenders, rain pants & anorak), riding in the rain is fun. High 40s, and I was getting overheated under the rain gear by the end of my 6 mile ride.

The earthworms were out in force crossing the paved parts of the bike trail. I felt bad for them, it was like Gallipoli.

Got to work a little late b/c I stopped and voted (state & local elections) on the way to work.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

team_sheepshead said:


> And what kind of trailer are you haulin'? What do you do during bad weather? Do you take the kid in the cold or rain? I'm probably going to copy your process when my daughter starts preschool in the fall. Tow her to school, lock the trailer and ride to work.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mass_biker
> 40 degrees and heavily misting here in Boston, MA. Towed my kid to daycare in the trailer, dropped him off, and then zipped along the river to work here in the Financial District. Door to door is somewhere around 4ish miles I would guess but on my commuter/fixed gear/panniered/tow machine I'm not aiming to set any land speed records. Foul(er) weather is forecasted for tomorrow - hopefully it holds off for the return trip tonight..


My wife did a similar kiddie commute for 3 years to daycare. It's about a third of a mile to daycare from our house. Once our daughter was big enough she was strapped in the Burley and hauled to daycare. The Burley was locked to the bike racks at daycare and she continued on the 4 miles to work. In the afternoon I would cruiser bike up and get her and the Burley. We'd leave the keys and her helmet at daycare to make it easy. In cooler weather we just wrapped her in a blanket and off she went. Under the cover she was dry and warm. I think it was mid to low 40's before mom said she wouldn't ride, but the kid was fine.

Last summer she started riding her bike with training wheels up to daycare. It made it much easier to deal with. She also thought she was the cool kid being the only one riding a bike. Since then 2 or 3 other kids are riding or buggying to school. We seem to have started something.

This summer she's excited to be riding her bike without training wheels. Now we can go for longer rides on the way home.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Foot only touched the ground 3 times.*

Rode to the gym, touch one. Worked out for 45 minutes, cleaned up, got back on the back. Got through the first tough traffic spot with my feet in the clips, but the 2nd tough spot got me. Rode the rest of the way with my feet in and stepped off at work. 

It's always a little more leisurely after weight training, but I hope to have some energy for a brisk ride home. I founnd myself loafing til I thought Cavilia's gonna catch me, make him work a little.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Actually,*



Spinfinity said:


> I founnd myself loafing til I thought Cavilia's gonna catch me, make him work a little.


I took the Charter Oak Bridge this morning, so I was kinda lookin for you. 

I had a couple more dabs than you today; I seemed to be having bad luck with the lights on Main Street.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Chariot cougar 2 trailer*



team_sheepshead said:


> And what kind of trailer are you haulin'? What do you do during bad weather? Do you take the kid in the cold or rain?


I ride our son in a Chariot cougar 2 trailer. Spendy but lots of great features and super versatile: Stroller, jogger, bike trailer, ski sled, suspension, hip harness and yoke for pull behind walking and nordic skiing ,can be totally enclosed for warmth and dry (we pack a little sleeping bag in it when its cold and been out in the teens nordic skiing for hours with no prob keeping the little guy warm) , bug netting for spring. This thing will make you lunch with a hot beverage if you ask it to. We've had ours for 2.5 years and zero problems.

I highly recommend a 2 seater trailer/stroller even if you only have 1 child because you can take other kids for a ride after playgroup, carry a diaper bag or toys or your gear or whatever in the other seat. No affiliation with the company, just a satisfied customer... this thing rocks!

http://www.chariotcarriers.com/html_english/cougar2.htm

singlecross


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

craigd said:


> Guys thought it owuld be cool to put a how was your commute thread
> 
> Just a note about your daily commute and how it went today, weather etc
> 
> ...


A rewarding commute home.

I stopped for a traffic light and noticed that someone had dropped spare change on the road. I'm not proud -- I stooped down and picked the coins off of the road. Thus, I arrived home 52 cents richer than when I left the office.

Today was significant for another reason. It was the first day this year that I have ridden my fixed gear bike to work. I do not have lights on the fixed gear so I only ride it when I know that I can leave the office early enough to arrive home before the sun sets. I made it home with about five minutes of light left to spare.


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

Great commute in today with a fresh start, good time for the 24km knocking it on the head in under 50 mins which was pleasing.

Temparature for melbourne should increase to around 24 degrees for the commute home 

Hopefully no hasle with motorists today which has been a problem over past days


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

Today was a pretty exciting day, both for a ride and for work.
started into my first job of the day, grading standardized tests. Actually was promoted to scoring supervisor since i 'get' the way we are supposed to grade. its nice, pay increase and i wont be a slave to 7th grade reading tests all day. got to park right next to the building, while others parked their cars in a lot 4 blocks away. 
I read the weather reports and braved a 60% chance of thunderstoms since it was to end by the time i got out. It came down HARD for a bit in the morning and then got cloudy. 

Then i rode out the the best buy for a truck night. since i was early, i rode through the bk drive through for some food (only made one lunch for the day-this will have to change).

Sucked hard at work as we had to unload a large truck down two people. just left about at midnight. total work today 14.75 hours.

Also, you could hear it getting super windy during the evening. i asked my girlfriend to check the weather and i was pleased to hear it was out of the wnw-meaning almost all tailwind!

really glad i keep a pair of gloves with me at all times now as it dropped about 30 degrees or so by my ride home. 
this 60 hour work week will kill me for a month, but the money will be worth it. no doubt my IRO frame will benefit from some nice parts because of it.

im beat.

frank


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

28km average on a great ride home, no wind pretty chilly but awesome and really enjoyed it
Plus no ass hole drivers a result :wink:


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*You ride too fast.*



JCavilia said:


> I had a couple more dabs than you today; I seemed to be having bad luck with the lights on Main Street.


I've slowed down on Main Street and have to do some hard sprinting once in a while but seldom have to stop. Got stuck making the left from House onto Griswold yesterday and drove today. 

Geared up the Look and fixed the Marinoni. Should have done that ages ago.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Morning commute 25 degrees, snow flurries, gusty wind from the NW made for a nice tailwind. Enjoying the extreme commuting.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*House onto Griswold*



Spinfinity said:


> I Got stuck making the left from House onto Griswold yesterday and drove today.
> 
> Geared up the Look and fixed the Marinoni. Should have done that ages ago.


If I get caught there I cheat; take the crosswalk and left sidewalk on Griswold, and jump across when there's a break.

Today you missed out on riding in the sleet. It made a nice "ticka-ticka-ticka" sound on my helmet and jacket.

So how did the gear swap work? I guess now you have a lighter geary, and a fixie that's still pretty light.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Beautiful, mild weather--slight marine layer, only a trace of a breeze, upper 60s...

Jump on the bike, ready to head out and I can't get the garage door remote to shut the bloody door. Finally get door shut, start jamming for the train station, nearly get doored by some woman getting out of her car--I think the "WHOA! ! !" that I bellowed must have sent her into the house for some clean undies. Continue on, wondering why my legs feel like cement this morning. I'm about half way to the station, and "PTSSSHHHsssssssssss"....(back tire, of course). Jump off, remove wheel, remove tube, find blowout, apply patch, discover that the pin that holds the handle on the pump shaft on my Blackburn has disappeared. Have entertaining time inflating tire, replace wheel, stow stuff on bike, pull on Camelbak, notice tire is flat again. Yes, I did previously check tire for goatheads, staples, glass, etc--turns out to be spot on rim where the Velox wore away, exposing one of the spoke holes. Hmmmm. Cleverly stuff hole with scraps of paper, lay a Speed Patch over that, put in my spare tube, have entertaining time inflating tire, replace wheel, stow stuff on bike, pull on Camelbak, walk bike over to nearby trash can to discard byproducts of recent labor, notice tire is flat again. No hope in hell of catching the train now. I admit defeat, push my treacherous beast across the street and wait for the bus to take me home.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I got a monstorous rip in my rear Diamante Pro Light last night coming home - I have no clue what caused it, but when the tube seeped through and popped, I though somebody was shooting at me.

Used a bubble gum wrapper to keep the replacement tube from seeping out of the hole too much. Last night some Michelin Pro 2 Service Course tires went on.

Strangely - I saw way more people fixing flats on my commute home last ight that I usually do.

Interestingly, on Monday there was snow on the ground in the Seattle area, and now the forecast for Friday is 75 degrees. My commute home on Friday will likely be the long way home around Lake Washington (about 50 miles out of the way).


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

No commute today feeling pretty rough so im taking the day off
yipee

Weather is pretty poor today also but thats all good


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Similar conditions...*



sekaijin said:


> Morning commute 25 degrees, snow flurries, gusty wind from the NW made for a nice tailwind. Enjoying the extreme commuting.


Yep, just like that in La Crosse this morning. Of course, at 31F, facing the same wind on the way home was a bit less pleasant...


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

As mentioned earlier I didnt get out for a commute today, but i did end up going down beach road in Melbourne for a 50 km mini ride.

The weather was changing frequently but very enjoyable run.

You can see the pics HERE


----------



## mass_biker (Mar 26, 2002)

*Trailer and towing details*



team_sheepshead said:


> And what kind of trailer are you haulin'? What do you do during bad weather? Do you take the kid in the cold or rain? I'm probably going to copy your process when my daughter starts preschool in the fall. Tow her to school, lock the trailer and ride to work.


I use a WIKE trailer - made in Canada. Great customer service, and very easy to fold up etc. I like it because it is quite narrow and does not have too much extra stuff to break. It's been pretty bulletproof and rolls nice and smoothly. It has an integrated bugcover and a rain shield for wet days. 

If it's passable enough for me to ride to work and I'm on dropoff duty, I'll take him in. If weather conditions are such that I'd just as well not ride (dumping rain, ice), I won't take him in on the trailer. Quite often it's damp though and it should be noted that anyone towing a kid ought to have fenders on their bikes (their little faces are in the line of fire).


On days I'm on daycare duty AND riding to work, I'll hook it up to the commute bike, tow him in, lock up the bike, drop him off, and then unhitch the trailer and lock it up outside (cable lock + Kryptonite). Then I can mosey into work relatively unencumbered. Some days I've towed it empty to work. That's a nice parachute. 

I love the trailer - I have a hitch on my commute bike and on my "'B" road bike. On nice weekends, we'll take the road bike out on the bikepath. We've done 20+ miles together. As long as you incorporate playground/snack breaks, and treat it as a fun thing to do together (and not "training") it's a blast.

M_B


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*4/5/007*

Today:

20 degrees (but cleear, no snow today) on leaving, wind from the NW (about half good, half bad, as I work SW of where I live). Good bike, good ride, no complaints.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Cool spring commute*

After a quarter mile today turned into a 11mph NW wind and 36 degrees so it was somewhat rigorous @ 6:15. Light for the last 3/4. Whopee! 

After six miles comes the one and a half mile ascent of Old Short Hills Rd.-my commuting Stelvio. 17 miles to the client's office in West Caldwell NJ. Fifteen more minutes of daylight and I can work on the world land speed record. Already on Monday we dropped the return leg four minutes to 59:21 back to Westfield on the old steel Nag .


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Any chance this could be cleared of old postings*

and used for people to relate anecdotes, vent, whatever about the day's rides to work and back. 

Last ride home was interesting in that it was 46f and I rode in shorts. I decided it was exactly the coldest temperature I could ride in shorts without being uncomfortably cold. A lost idiot made a right in front of me that was almost a u-turn but I swerved, accelerated and got away.

34f, damp roads, and little wind this morning. Feet on the pedals all the way.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Andy M-S said:


> Yep, just like that in La Crosse this morning. Of course, at 31F, facing the same wind on the way home was a bit less pleasant...


Likewise here in Madison. Ride home last night was into a nasty freezing headwind. It was worse b/c I was late getting home and trying to rush.

This morning: low 20s, still windy making for a nice tailwind again, and for a change sunny and beautiful.

Part of my commute is on a lakefront path. The cold, windy conditions of the past few days have created wild icicles and ice curtain shapes on the trees rocks and brush on the lake shore, from all the waves and spray. The sun reflecting off the choppy water and shining through the icicles created an amazing effect this morning. Wished I had my camera - maybe tomorrow morning. Forecast is for continued cold, wind and sun.

Taking a different route home tonight: stopping by the home of a craigslist seller who is clearing out a bunch of old bike gear.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

In Portland it has been a great day to ride. The weather was clear & warm this morning (still wearing long pants, but comfortably). It'll be in the 70's going home... perfect. Can't wait to go up & over Sylvan again on the way home.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't decide if I prefer crummy weather and few people on the MUT or nice weather and lots of people on the MUT. But this week in general has been nice.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Yea traffic for me was super busy. Tons of both cars & bicycles on the road. And with the "cyclists" come the idiots. I met a real doozie today who kept trying to race me. Very irritating.


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

How do you guys manage in the snow..... Although we have cold days I guess im kinda lucky eh


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

A good commuting day today. Seemed to be little traffic on the side streets I biked on. Also met up with a friend at a market and biked to a store at lunch. Sunny warm and passed by some public artwork and markets.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Snow...*



craigd said:


> How do you guys manage in the snow..... Although we have cold days I guess im kinda lucky eh


Snow isn't a big deal until it gets packed down and turns to ice...once that happens, all bets are off (IMO) unless you have studded tires...

The past couple of days have just been flurries blowing through. It reduces visibility a little,but doesn't stick around.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Spring in New England!*

This morning I had to skirt a lot of frozen puddles, but it's supposed to get over 40 this afternoon, so I guess it's not so bad. But last night the first half of my commute was in a freakin' blizzard! Almost whiteout conditions, could hardly see across the street, and the ground was heavily coated in the space of about 10 minutes. It was pretty much gone by this morning. According to the forecast we won't see 50 degrees for at least another week. And last week it was in the 70's.

But it looks a little worse where you are, Andy.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

*Lake ice photos from Friday's commute*



sekaijin said:


> Part of my commute is on a lakefront path. The cold, windy conditions of the past few days have created wild icicles and ice curtain shapes on the trees rocks and brush on the lake shore, from all the waves and spray. The sun reflecting off the choppy water and shining through the icicles created an amazing effect this morning. Wished I had my camera - maybe tomorrow morning. Forecast is for continued cold, wind and sun.
> 
> Taking a different route home tonight: stopping by the home of a craigslist seller who is clearing out a bunch of old bike gear.


Here are a couple of lake ice photos from Friday's commute.

View attachment 83899


View attachment 83900


The cold weather continues here in WI, with rain/snow mix expected this week.

I'm driving today and tomorrow due to some work-related errands that require a car. We'll see if my "extreme commuting" urge kicks in later this week.

From that craigslist seller last week, I got two useful things for $5 total - a tire pressure gauge and an underseat bag.


----------



## WillyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Cold (low 20s) and grey. Better than driving.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Cold, windy but sunny and since it looks like I work for the only company opened on easter monday, I had the roads all to myself this morning!

But it looks like the sun is gone for my way back home.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Cold, lower 30's this morning with a nice brisk tailwind and perfect sunshine the whole way in. No school buses because of Easter which always makes traffic less congested.

Not looking forward to the 30 something degree headwinds the whole way home.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Snowstorm! Rode to work on my ice bike. Last night I saw the forecast and put on the new studded tires I just got as an end-of-season deal on ebay. Low 30s, heavy wet snow falling, and there was less than an inch of slushy snow on the ground. It's coming down all day. Should be several inches deep for the ride home.

On the ride in (eastbound) I was fighting a headwind, which makes no sense because this weather is moving west to east. The wind will probably shift in time for me to have a headwind both ways ... somehow that always seems to happen.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*but it does make sense*



sekaijin said:


> On the ride in (eastbound) I was fighting a headwind, which makes no sense because this weather is moving west to east. The wind will probably shift in time for me to have a headwind both ways ... somehow that always seems to happen.


The wind blows toward the low pressure area, while twisting in a counter-clockwise direction. The low is at the middle of the storm system, so if the storm is approaching you from west-southwest, the wind will blow from the east. Here on the east coast, the big snowmaker winter storms are known as "Nor'easters," because the wind blows from the northeast as the storm approaches up the coast from the south.

And yes, Murphy's Law dictates that you will have a headwind on the way home.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

Today's commute was excellent. A nice clear day with temperatures around 50 deg F. I averaged 14 mph over the 5 mile ride.

The ride was extra smooth since I just fitted some Panaracer 32mm Urban Max tires on the fixie. It makes the uneven pavement just disappear beneath me.

Looks like I'll be riding home in the rain, though. That's always fun.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

JCavilia said:


> The wind blows toward the low pressure area, while twisting in a counter-clockwise direction. The low is at the middle of the storm system, so if the storm is approaching you from west-southwest, the wind will blow from the east. Here on the east coast, the big snowmaker winter storms are known as "Nor'easters," because the wind blows from the northeast as the storm approaches up the coast from the south.
> 
> And yes, Murphy's Law dictates that you will have a headwind on the way home.


Thanks, that does make sense (grump)

Oh well, another thing I can chalk up to "training" (along with my ridiculously heavy beater commuter bike)


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%">Posted: Tue 24 Apr 2007, 10:38 am Post subject: </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>  </TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>Very cold this morning, so worked extra hard to try and build up the heat, Finding that the new windvest keeps my torso alot warmer so thats all good. 

Might have to invest in some long bike pants this week as well though 

Drama free commute apart from a black bmw Reg ASCO who decided he wanted to try and get within a a few mm of me for fun, i knew this as he was doing the w3nk3r sign out of the window. 

Guess the traffic was anoying him
_________________</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Can I play? I don't spend much time on RBR, mostly MTBR, but I spend more time on my road bike due to commuting and convenience of riding roads and my proximity to a MUP (W&OD in NoVA for those who know it).

Can't report on today, because I had to ride a motorized 2 wheeler because I have to get home early today. But yesterday was great. Almost no wind in the morning made for an 18mph avg over 10 miles, on the way in. Then, on the way home, the wind was stiff out of the south, which means a mix of crosswind and tail wind (until the last mile), giving an average of 20mph. Sunny and warm, in the mid 80s and no humidity (yet).

Last week, I had the best conditions I've ever had for a ride home. Probably a 15-20mph tail wind got me home at an average of 23.2mph. It was like riding a pace line with no one actually in front of me.

Supposed to rain the rest of the week


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

No commute today its ANZAC day here in Aus.  Celebration of the Anzac battle in Turkey where Australians and NZ troops lost there life... RIP


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

'twas a good ride in this morning. No wind and few people on the MUT. I did have an extroridnarily long wait at one road crossing though.

The ride home may be ugly, though. They're calling for rain and t-storms this evening. Guess I'll get wet.

Oh, here's a good one.... Hocked a lunger that ended up all over my long riding pants!:mad2:


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

No commute for me today, instead a nice 103km jaunt from Hawthorn to Frankston....

Great trip apart from the one puncture (first on new bike) which was so much easier to fix as the tires are much softer (vittoria rubino pro) rather than the nasty conti ultra gators that are on the commuter.

Took around 3.5 hours which isnt so bad as there was a fair amount of traffic on some of the areas.


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

BItter sweet ride in today, had an issue with some hoon beeping and giving me gestures for gogin past in the red light cue to the bike box. Obviously he hadn't read the rules of the road. I left him to it. 

THen further up burwood highway, his crappy old holden commodore had gone straight into the back of someone else. Luckily they were all ok. Shamefully after i knew everyone was ok i grinned as i went past.


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

Great Commute today Love the Aussie Winter looks like most peoples summer

When the traffic gets bad hit the bike path See pic


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

I ruined a tire skidding when I was cut off by a SUV. I was almost hit by a pizza delivery boy. I had a car full of girls yell at me, and a car lunge forward as I passed. 

It was fantastic.


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

Clyde250 said:


> I ruined a tire skidding when I was cut off by a SUV. I was almost hit by a pizza delivery boy. I had a car full of girls yell at me, and a car lunge forward as I passed.
> 
> It was fantastic.


your a star


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

great commute got som enew lights look like a crimbo tree...........


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

79 degrees this morning = awesome commute.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Much too warm already.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I came around a corner and saw a woman standing on the roof of a car. She was trying to stuff her bicycle into the sunroof. Why? Because the tires were flat. The rear triangle was inside but the saddle was caught on the roof so it was sticking out a lot. She asked me if this was legal. She wanted to drive it to a gas station to pump up the tires and then head off somewhere for a ride.


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

wet wet wet wet wet wet wet horrible commute


----------



## craigd (Apr 3, 2007)

does no one commute any more or you all just not putting any info on the thread


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Take that, freakin' rain! Friday and Monday are my bike commuting days, but we're in this weather pattern where fronts are coming through at the end of each work week, so I got rained out last Friday. This week the same pattern was developing. I got up early to check the radar, and there was just one patch of rain in the whole area, but it was heading toward my part of town. I went ahead and ate breakfast, and it was raining lightly by the time I finished. Instead of bagging it, I checked the radar one more time, and the rain looked like it wouldn't last long and only covered about the first 1-2 miles of my route. So I decided to go for it. Packed some extra socks in case I got my feet wet, and wore my old biking shoes. Turned out to be a great ride. The rain had stopped by the time I left home, and roads were wet only for the first mile or so. Very little traffic, and I tried out some new roads that I discovered on G-map. Found a better way into work that is slightly longer but avoids about 1 mile of traffic on a very busy road, plus a better route to cross the busiest highway. All in all, a great ride. Plus the rain is supposed to clear off by this afternoon, if the forecasts are correct ... which is a pretty big if.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

craigd said:


> does no one commute any more or you all just not putting any info on the thread


Yes craig, I'm still commuting - in fact this week I rode to work all 5 days, a first for me. Hopefully that will become more routine.

M-Th the weather was great and I rode my freshly restored 1970s road bike. I did a 25 mile evening ride after work on Tuesday, and took a detour home through the University of Wisconsin Arboretum yesterday evening. Pure pleasure.

Today, there's a chance of rain, so I rode my everyday commuter bike.



tarwheel2 said:


> Take that, freakin' rain! Friday and Monday are my bike commuting days, but we're in this weather pattern where fronts are coming through at the end of each work week, so I got rained out last Friday. This week the same pattern was developing. I got up early to check the radar, and there was just one patch of rain in the whole area, but it was heading toward my part of town ... the rain is supposed to clear off by this afternoon, if the forecasts are correct ... which is a pretty big if.


tarwheel, your entry strikes a chord ... I got tired of being at the mercy of the weather, so I got my commuter bike set up for rain (fenders mainly, and it has good canti brakes) and I got all-weather gear. Now I'll commute in any weather. It's fun to do the "extreme commuting" thing now and then. My road bike stays pristine, and the commuter bike looks like a pig in mud. (The dirt trail makes for great splatter effects)


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My issue with the rain is as much safety as comfort. We don't have bike lanes or paths in my city, and my route takes me on a couple of fairly busy roads for a while. I just don't feel safe riding in heavy traffic in the rain due to poor visibility. It's scary enough under normal conditions. The other thing is that my commuting bike is racing frame, and it would be difficult mounting fenders. I had a hard time installing a rear rack, and I think fenders would be even more difficult. But who knows? If the commuting bug bites me hard enough, maybe I'll spring for fenders and better rain gear.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

craigd said:


> does no one commute any more or you all just not putting any info on the thread


Tuesday pm- a bit cloudy and a headwind

Wednesday am- beautiful morning, expected overcast but watched the sunrise, nice surprise

Thursday pm- Springtime conditions which means Tail wind home....too tired to join the FiestaIsland fracas

Friday am- light tail wind, very pleasant, detour longer route just beacuase it was so nice, next week will bring the cam and post some pics


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

This morning was my first commute by bike since I moved to Florida! 21 miles each way from St. Petersburg to Tampa over the bay. Took about 1:35 on the way in; I'm trying to keep the sweating to a minimum but it's tough down here. I'll be able to fly on the way back tonight. 

No showers at work so I just used a towel and some Axe. I feel better than if I had slept in an extra hour and drove. It's not the shortest commute, but if I do it only twice a week I'll really boost my mileage.

Not as easy as my grad school commute, since it's twice as long and I have to look reasonably professional on the job, but it's a great feeling.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Just saw this thread. I commute on Wednesdays and Fridays. (run in the morning on Tu and Th, and need my car on Mondays)

Friday was a little cold in the morning 45F, but not too bad. I set my best time ever Friday (not counting the time I rode my tri-bike to work). On the way home I took the long way (Lee Hill to Old Stage and down Left Hand Canyon for you Boulderites). I need my lowest gear for this, but hope to get by with less by the end of the summer).

Paul


----------

